# Bildschirm flimmert bei Anschluß HDMI

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

wenn ich das HDMI Kabel von der Grafikkarte an den Flachbild-TV anstecke, flackert auf dem PC Monitor das Bild. (Ich aktiviere die TV Ausgabe - Tvinview immer temporär mit nvidia-settings und schalte nach Gebrauch wieder zurück.)

Bis letzte Woche habe ich mit dem integrierten Intel Chip gearbeitet, da gab es das Problem nicht. Unter Windows 7 ist aber die Ausgabe der jetzt verwendetetn Nvidia GraKa auch in Ordnung.

```
lammenflitzer olaf # lspci | grep NV

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)
```

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15  USE="X acpi (multilib) tools -pax_kernel" 0 kB

```

xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 310.19  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-08.nvidia.com)  Thu Nov  8 02:08:55 PST 2012

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "BenQ FP202W"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

#   Option      "PreferredMode"  "1280x1024" # korrekte Auflösung eintragen

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 560 Ti"

    Option         "NoLogo" "false"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"           # Aktiviert Render-Beschleunigung, sollte gesetzt sein.

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" # Benötigt für Xorg und echte Transparenz sowie dem 3D-Desktop.

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"          # Schaltet TripleBuffer ein. Vorteilhaft bei 3D-Desktop.

    Option         "DPMS" "true"                  # Erlaubt die Nutzung von DPMS.

#    Option         "NvAgp" "1"               # Für einen hardwarebeschleunigten Desktop (Xgl) oder den Einsatz eines Composite-Managers

#    Option          "UseEvents" "True"     # ?

#    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"    # ?

#    Option         "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling = Native"    # ?

#    Option         "OnDemandVBlankinterrupts" "on"    # ?

#    Option          "TwinView" "0" #TwinView an/aus 

#   Option          "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf" # leftOf ist auch möglich, mit Clone wird das Bild auf den zweiten Monitor #dupliziert 

#   Option         "DynamicTwinView" "0"

#   Option           "RandRRotation" "True" #Bildschirm, der sich um die eigene Achse drehen lässt -Pivot-Funktion-

#   Option            "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT, DFP" # Ein Röhrenmonitor (CRT) und ein TFT (Digital Flat Panel [DFP]) sind #angeschlossen

#   Option            "MetaModes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024, CRT-0: 1024x768; DFP-0: 1024x768, CRT-0: 1024x768" #Legt die Auflösungen #für die jeweiligen Ausgänge fest

#   Option            "UseEdidFreqs" "on" # Automatische Ermittlung der richtigen Frequenzen (dabei ist HorizSync, VertRefresh #überflüssig) 

#   Option            "HorizSync"   "CRT-0: 30-110;  DFP-0: 28-64" # wird autom. per UseEdidFreqs gesetzt

#   Option            "VertRefresh" "CRT-0: 50-160;  DFP-0: 43-60" # wird autom. per UseEdidFreqs gesetzt

#   Option           "Coolbits"    "1"    #(Schaltet je nach Grafikkarte weitere Optionen für die NVidia Einstellungen frei.)

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1680x1050 +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "DamageEvents" "True"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "Stereo" "0"

    Option         "nvidiaXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1680x1050 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

# Für den Einsatz eines Composite-Managers nötig, nicht aber für Xgl.

#Section "Extensions"

#        Option "Composite"   "Enable"

#        Option "RENDER"      "true"

#        Option "DAMAGE"      "true" # aktiviert die DAMAGE-Erweiterung des Xservers. 

EndSection
```

Die folgenden Optionen habe ich später aktiviert.

```
 Option              "UseEdidFreqs" 

Option              "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling = Native"

Option              "NvAgp" "1"               # Für einen hardwarebeschleunigten Desktop (Xgl) oder den Einsatz eines Composite-Managers

Option              "UseEvents" "True"

```

 Das Flimmern hat sich verringert, ist aber immer noch nervig.

Habe ich auch hier gepostet. Ich hoffe, der Link funktioniert.

```
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CEAQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gentooforum.de%2Fartikel%2F21414%2Fbildschirm-flimmert-bei-anschlu-hdmi.html&ei=24JVUtf4OYrlswaXm4CYCg&usg=AFQjCNE35V7rQ0KUydmxlzOy8TuF_7dfuQ&bvm=bv.53760139,d.Yms
```

----------

## arfe

Wieso machst Du das nicht mit nvidia-settings?

Ähnliche Konstellation wie bei Dir funktioniert einwandfrei in FullHD auf meinem TV.

Ich habe jeweils auf dem Monitor FullHD wie auch auf dem TV.

Bei mir ist es auf seperate Screens, aber dürfte kein Unterschied zum Twinview sein

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich zuerst gemacht. Da hatte ich ein starkes Flimmern. Dann von Hand editiert.

----------

## arfe

So sieht meine xorg.conf für den Bereich Monitor und TV aus. 

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Idek Iiyama PL2273HD"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     55.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "TOSHIBA-TV"

    HorizSync       15.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     23.0 - 76.0

EndSection
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich will den TV nur temporär zuschalten.

----------

## arfe

Ja und? Ich würde mal mein Augenmerk konzentriert auf HorizSync und VertRefresh richten. 

Das wird nämlich die Ursache Deines Flimmerns sein. Ich hatte gedacht, dass Du darauf selbst kommst.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## wuesti

Was ist den mit einer (für die Bildschirme) leeren xorg.conf und xrandr?

Die Namen der Anschlüsse erhältst du mit xrandr.

```
xrandr --output anschlussname-monitor --auto --right-of anschlussname-hdmi --output anschlussname-hdmi --auto
```

----------

